# Nil-the-Frogg reaches his first 1,000!!



## Setwale_Charm

A ce Francais qui sait tres bien que faire avec le vin et les saucissons et qui connait tous les sujets de discussion qui peuvent interesser un vrai francais (le fil "I want your body")!!! Felicitations! Hourra! Hourra!


----------



## ayed

Nil-the frogg , congratulations .
Warm regards from the bottom of my heart to you .Keep up you zeal and activity .
Waiting you to reach the second 1000 .

Ayed


----------



## mickaël

Félicitations Nil, même si je ne sais pas si ce pseudo va vraiment aider à faire disparaitre cette mauvaise réputation de mangeur de grenouille que nous avons.


----------



## carolineR

Here some help to know and understand better our excellent new forero


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Knowledgeable froggy: continue tes excellentes contributions ! 
Croâ !


----------



## anangelaway

Félicitations Nil-the-Frogg !  Thank you for all your help !


----------



## emma42

Félicitations, Nil the Frogg!

Ton Premier Anniversaire.

Bravo, La Grenouille!
Emma42
​


----------



## 94kittycat

Salut, Nil-the-Frog,

You are so helpful-- keep up the awesome job of helping people!


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Merci à CarolineR de m'avoir signalé cette enfilade (ce mot me fait toujours rire, mais c'est vrai que j'ai l'esprit mal tourné). J'avoue humblement que je n'ai en effet jamais mis les clics en dehors du forum franglais jusqu'à ce jour et que je n'avais donc aucune chance de trouver ceci. Il faudra que je me montre plus curieux à l'avenir. J'ai quand même une excuse, c'est que je me connecte généralement quand j'ai moi-même besoin d'aide (et souvent du travail) et que j'en profite à l'occasion pour voir si j'ai moyen d'en offrir aussi.

Et je lis que l'on a bien disséqué la grenouille!  (et désolé de renforcer la réputation, mais je ne trouve pas ça dégueu du tout, les cuisses de grenouilles  (je ne bois pas de vin, en revanche (et encore une parenthèse (déformation professionnelle...)))) Merci à tous! Cependant, mon plus fidèle (auto)portrait se trouve sur la page d'accueil de mon site. 

Bon, il faut que je me remette au travail, parce que ce n'est pas le tout, mais je ne suis pas payé à faire de la traduction, hein...


----------

